# UK obsession with TV soaps, harmful to wellbeing?



## Water Draco (Nov 26, 2019)

This is something I have been pondering. 

With the UK prime time soaps there seems to be nothing but screaming, fighting, abuse, bad things happening, relationships being treated as disposable. Even the nicest characters end up being twisted. 

These TV programs used to be allocated to there slots in the TV ones a week. But now these are approaching daily consumption for so many, sitting following one show to the next through the evening across the channels for many hours each evening. I do wonder if this constant daily exposure to constant negative portrayals in these soaps are has a detrimental effects on how people actually view the world and on there actual wellbeing. 

Personally I stopped watching the soaps because of how down on life I find them.

So how do you find the TV soaps, do you have a similar experience of them or do you see things differently?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 26, 2019)

I always found soaps like Coronation street or Eastenders dull, so I don't really watch them. 

Some people get very invested.


----------



## foussiremix (Nov 27, 2019)

I find TV soaps shitty and TV is oversaturated with them.

Don´t know how people find them interresting, they are really formularic and the same thing repeats after a certain amount of episodes.


----------

